# ,  / > Kenwood >   TS-890S

## sgk

TS-890S      .   .
https://forums.qrz.com/index.php?thr...s-890s.613268/

----------


## sgk

,          .  ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> TS-590


  ,   .  .    ,   .   -  590.    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC-7300


     ,      ,    ,  -250  .   ,   RF     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


    .            . SG   1750 ,     990.

----------

:Sad:

----------

> 890  ,     "".


  .  :Smile:

----------

UA8U

----------


## RT3B

> ,     890- 1 . ..    . W&S     (. ) 4895 ..       . .


  448000 .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA3BA

!   ,    ,  .       ,     .

----------


## RA3BA

> ,    .


, .

----------


## UB3DMF

... ,       1000$  4000$.

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ,   ,    ,    .


        13 ?   .



> ,   ,  ,       .


     ,   ,           ..... .




> .


     .




> TS-890S     TS-990       .


    .

----------


## WT2J

> .


     6 .a ,      .
           .
       ?
 ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

. (  18+)

----------

apg, ra9dm, WT2J

----------


## ur7cq

> a ,      .


 ,   ,  ,       SDR  + ,   , . 
    ,    .    ,        ,        ""  DX       , ,         ,     ,     ,  ,   ,     .     50 ,   ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## WT2J

uc7cd:
 ,  ?
  ,         ,    .
   ,     .
    Flex - SunSDR   ,    ,     . :Smile: 
    ,   ,  M     .

----------


## R5ZQ

,       7610.

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,  IC-7610


    .      ,  .    .            .

----------


## UA8U

> .


    .         1000$




> ,


    " "?




> .


 ,       ,       /$    .




> .. TS-990.


  ,     / TS-990      TS-890.

----------


## UA8U

,   . :Shocked: 

*  6 ():*





> TS-890    ?

----------


## UA8U

,      ,     .  /      .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## WT2J

,  7   ,  ,  , TS-990  31 . 


LO noise  -152  

Dynamic Range  -105

Noise Floor   -131

*Floor
*     $2700  :Smile: 

http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

----------


## WT2J

https://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/14060#154144

----------


## UA3VBD

TS-890S  17  2018  - Sherwood Engineering HF Test Results  (Model TS-890S, Serial # B8830060, Test Dates:  10/15/2018  10/17/2018)

Kenwood TS-890S vs. ICOM IC-7610

In the 2018 CQWW DX SSB Contest and ARRL 160m CW Contest By Rob Sherwood, NC0B

http://www.dj0ip.de/sherwood-forest/...-vs-icom-7610/

----------


## WT2J

, ? ts890, 1 .    ,     "".                100     . 
  -     .   ,                    .       .      FTDX5000  .
      "".  TCI    SDC       ,         USB    Hsmlibami.
 ,   .  . 
73.

----------

R6LCF

----------


## K

QST, June 2019 -  TS-890S:

https://rapidgator.net/file/df8ed8b5....June.2019.pdf

73

----------


## Saitou_san

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dqk...ew?usp=sharing  :Crazy: 
 .

----------

